# Java 3D Szenegraph programm



## SegFault (7. Apr 2009)

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mal ein Programm gefunden welches den Szengraph eines 3D Programmes darstellen konnte. Also nicht die 3D Ansicht sondern das Diagramm wie der Szenegraph ausschaut, dazu hat man noch den Szenegraphen in 3D gesehen etc.
Soweit ich weiss war das sogar eine Entwicklung von Sun selber, aber da bin ich mir nicht mehr sicher. 
Sofern jemand weiß was ich meine und mir den Link zu dem Programm geben könnte bzw Alternativen kennt wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Spacerat (7. Apr 2009)

Ich nehme mal an, du meinst dieses hier


----------



## SegFault (7. Apr 2009)

Leider meine ich das nicht. Ich kann mich erinnern das als Screenshot von den Programm ein Schiff in einer 3D ansicht gezeigt wurde und daneben der Szenegraph, das ganze machte einen sehr professionellen Eindruck.


----------



## Spacerat (7. Apr 2009)

Ich denke das passt schon... Soweit ich mich erinnere war das Schiff das Beispiel "ObjLoader" der Java3D Demos, auf welches "j3dtree.jar" angewendet wurde. Ich kann mich aber auch noch an einen Viewer erinnern, bei dem eine 3D-Welt angezeigt wurde und man am Rechten Rand Infos über die eigene Position und Objekte in der Nähe bekam. Da weis ich aber beim besten Willen nicht mehr wie das hiess. Ein Objekt-Tree wurde dort aber nicht angezeigt.
@Edit: Kann es sein, das du diese Screenshots meintest? Games in 3d with VRML & Java3d
Dann ist j3dtree genau das was du gesucht hast... Ich kannte es so allerdings noch nicht.


----------

